# Ahhhh it's blue! HELP!



## drafts4ever

So a friend of my trainers told her that if we coated legacy's tail in purple shampoo (Shimmering Lights from Sally's Beauty Supply) and let it sit for two days and then wash it out it'll be sparkling shining white by the time the January schooling show is here. That's January 15th. We did this at the beginning of December and it's still purple/blue! It's lightened a tad but after washing and washing and washing and washing it's STAINED purple bluey. How do I get it out! Should I buy a bunch of Hydrogen Peroxide and soak it forever or should I clorox bleach it? All I wanted to do was get the top yellow stains out and now it's all blue! 
I'm not washing with purple to get the purple out, I'm using suave and getting nowhere. 

Any ideas?! This is noooo good. Cutting her tail isn't an option because THE WHOLE THING IS BLUE. Ahhhhhh! no good!:shock:


----------



## HorseDreams

I use purple shampoo on my hair and my hair dresser said if you leave it on more than a couple minutes it will stain your hair, so I can't believe someone said leave it a couple of DAYS! Oh my... I read somewhere if that happens use dish soap and leave it on for a few minutes and then condition! In the future if you use it... try mixing it in with her normal shampoo and leave it on a couple of minutes instead of by itself. Good luck!


----------



## waresbear

Try vinegar, you stained the tail with bluing (or purpling in this case, same stuff though). I would be careful with the hydrogen though, might dry out the tail hair & make it brittle. Vinegar will neutralize and is a dynamite rinse agent, works great on human hair in a pinch if you have no conditioner.


----------



## HorseDreams

I have also read lemon juice might work. I would try liquid dish soap first! Or call Sally's and ask them for a harsher shampoo.


----------



## PaintedShanty

You're really only supposed to keep the shampoo in for up to 30 minutes...

On getting the purple stain out: A deep clean is in order. I've used ORVUS paste and it worked fairly well (it got everything except for the deepest stains out of our two white tails), and it IS safe to use on horses (it's marked as safe for use on livestock on the container - just be sure you rinse out _all_ of it). I've also heard good things about Tide with bleach, just be careful not to leave it on the skin.


----------



## PaintedShanty

waresbear said:


> I would be careful with the hydrogen though, might dry out the tail hair & make it brittle.


Hydrogen Peroxide is used to turn human hair blonde and might just make the tail yellow - so be careful (learned this from a reply to my thread asking how to remove stains from a white tail).


----------



## Delfina

Hmm... how bad is it? Can you get a picture of her tail?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Easy, slow down and don't panic. You might need to wash the tail several times to get all the purple out but one thing you can try to camoflage it is, Roux Fanci Full RINSE in white or ultra white minx. I use it on my white horses because their tails even after a good wash with the purple shampoo or even Mrs. Stewart's Laundry Bluing, still sometimes have a yellow cast to them. You can also try Roux's Haircolor stain remover to remove excess color, but if the rinse would cover up the purple I'd just let it wash out on its own. 

Here's a pic of my filly Blessing after using the rinse:









I used purple shampoo, Sally's Kolestral conditioner and then put in the Roux Rinse after I rinsed out the conditioner. Her tail was clean and in good condition, but I had not turned it blue or purple. It was still a bit yellow and that's what it looked like after the White Minx. It won't hurt the hair or dry it out. It's kind of a 'rollers' setting lotion so dries a bit stiff but brushes out soft and pretty.


----------



## waresbear

I am not only one who used Mrs. Stewarts bluing, yay:thumbsup:!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Nope, I LOVE that stuff! A tiny bit in the final rinse usually is all I need to make their body white just absolutely irridescent! But it's another item to be REAL careful with or you could stain the fire out of your horse. I've actually RUINED a white blouse because a straight drop spilled on it and NEVER diluted all the way out.


----------



## waresbear

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Nope, I LOVE that stuff! A tiny bit in the final rinse usually is all I need to make their body white just absolutely irridescent! But it's another item to be REAL careful with or you could stain the fire out of your horse. I've actually RUINED a white blouse because a straight drop spilled on it and NEVER diluted all the way out.


I have white Egyptian cotton kingsize sheets with blue spots from an accidental squirt of that stuff in the laundry basket, nope it don't come out of cotton anyways.


----------



## InStyle

I show dogs for a living, and to get yellow dogs white ( or purple dogs white, its happened to my clients) I have used 2 methods. 

Method 1: you get some chalk ( in dogs you put chalk in their coat, you can order it online). So take the chalk and hydrogen peroxide and mix it into a paste, put on the horse. I have left this one really bad stains for 2 hrs, then rinsed out and re did a few times to get white. Works GREAT!!!

Method 2: go and get a bleaching agent from sallys, its a creme rinse, put on, leave in, blow dry, then rinse and repeat. 

Both worked great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas

Oh dear! Don't be alarmed though I once dyed my skewbald mare blue and brown - I used bluebag on her white patches and left them too long! She glowed when she came down the centre line and the dressge judge commented on how sprkly blue she was. It washed out eventually.

With the purple shampoo only leave on for the longest 20 mins before rinsing out.

Try washing the tail every couple of days and conditioning it well. Definately avoid any bleach products.


----------



## drafts4ever

I'll get a pictures tomorrow! Thank you for all for the helpful responses! I wrote everything down and tomorrow I'll be hitting the stores and trying whatever I can that won't seriously damage her tail! I'll be going to sally's first of course. 

Usually when I purple her up for a show I only leave it on her tail and feet for 10 or so minutes and while that's sitting I wash her mane face and body with usual shampoo. This time her tail was super dirty even after bagging it so I asked a lady that always has sparkling white horses. Next time she saw my trainer she told her that's what she did so we gave it a try however now I've had a blue horse for a month and I'd much rather battle yellow than purple and blue! 

Thank you!


----------



## SorrelHorse

So. The girl who told you to leave it in for a few days. How many horses has she died blue, eh?


----------



## Tnavas

Try calling into a good hairdressers and ask them what they would recommend - they dye old ladies hair blue so it looks whiter - I'm sure they have the odd stuff up and know what to do.


----------



## drafts4ever

Sorrel: That's a good question! If she's at the January show I am politely going to tell her it didn't work and did exactly the opposite. 

I'll call my moms hair dresser since she's a pro at everything and see if she has any suggestions! I just want a white tail again!


----------



## Alaskadraft

All I could think is GEEZ! no peroxide..yellow and blue makes green! HAHA!
yup wash it a couple of times..it will dilute down..

AD


----------



## drafts4ever

I'm going to get a bunch of stuff and use one at a time. 
This is no good! We're supposed to have some wintery photoshoots too so tomorrow is scrub a dub dub day for her tail!


----------



## drafts4ever

Off to the barn armed with ivory, oxyclean, and simple green.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

If any of the 3 work, I'm gonna bet on the Oxyclean but again, I sure hope you condition her tail real good, I think that's gonna dry it right out.


----------



## InStyle

So how did it go? In my experience none of those things work, but I was dealing with dog hair not horse hair, but I can't see it being that different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

When her tail is just dirty and not blue all three work great. The simple green works the best. The oxyclean actually makes her tail silky soft and I always use show sheen when I brush it out. Her tail is still drying. I used the oxyclean today, simple green next time. To start with it was a violet blue. I took pictures on my phone I'll upload when I get home. I saw a bit come out but not enough for a noticeable difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Since it's just her tail, you might try fabric dye remover if you can't find an actual hair dye remover.... Rit Dye Color Remover is gentler than some of the others....I haven't tried this on my horse but it works on delicate fabrics so I'd be inclined to give it a shot instead of using bleaches or hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## drafts4ever

That's an idea! I've use it before on fabrics it's worth a try
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails

Keep us posted on how well it works. I've got a dingy white tail out in the barn that could use some attention come Spring!


----------



## drafts4ever

I didn't bag her tail tonight either. Maybe the mud and dirt will pull some of the color out with it next wash?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

Here's before and after. 
I could see a little purple wash out but not enough to make a noticeable difference. 
First is before washing. Second is still a little damp after washing. It's actually more colored than it looks in the second picture but everything is darker when it's wet. It's still very noticeable though. If you look at the trim on her top blanket that's the color it is dry.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Try the Whiite Minx, I think it will work!


----------



## drafts4ever

Where would I go to get it?


----------



## Tnavas

Getting there - that's a tail and a half to care for!


----------



## drafts4ever

She has a beautiful tail when it's all clean and show ready! long and flowing with a natural wave. Normally I mix a thick paste of the purple shampoo and a box of Oxyclean, coat it on, wash the rest of her and then wash her tail off and then tip the ends with simple green and she's show ready the next morning! In the summer I sulfur her feet and she's sparkly white. I suppose I could try sulfuring her tail but I've never done that. It wouldn't hurt to try though.


----------



## AllegroAdante

I think it looks pretty blue/purple!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

You can buy Roux Rinses at Sally's and I occasionally find the color I want at WalMart. Here's a link to the product so you can see what the bottle looks like. I'd try either the White Minx or Ultra White Minx

Roux Fanci-Full Rinse:


----------



## smrobs

:rofl: No suggestions, but I do have to laugh at her with her blue tail. :rofl:


----------



## drafts4ever

When I first saw it I giggled and shook my head thinking it would come out plus she does look silly but now I've had shoots canceled because they aren't open minded enough to switch cloaked and running through the woods to princesses and unicorns (it's the only options I could think of) which means money loss so I need it out asap. 

I'll head to sally's in the morning!
I was also thinking of leaving the simple green in for a while and seeing if that'll work. It works wonders with my friends disgusting yellow Percheron.


----------



## HorseDreams

Worst case scenario the photog should be able to photo shop her tail white!


----------



## drafts4ever

I would hope so! I even offered to shop the photos since I know how to do that. I have been talking with one photographer that laughed at the mistake and said it would be no problem so I'm working on setting up a shoot with him. 

I'll be swinging by Sally's after the bank tomorrow and grabbing some of the ultra white and trying that out. I at least want it barely purple by the 15th. Show day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

I have never heard of purple shampoo being left in for more than an hour. Once it kind of dries in, it can't "process" further anyway, so leaving it in for two days (in theory) shouldn't be any "better" than what can be done in the washrack. Honestly, I think you might be hyper-sensitive to seeing the bluish tint because a. you know how long it was left in and b. Her outer hairs appear dirty and enhance the color difference.

I would just wash it (as you have already done) to make sure all the shampoo is rinsed out so as not to irritate the skin. Then condition really well because dry/ brittle hair will hold the color particles (or stains) more readily than well moisturized hair. You might also want to leave it unbagged for a few days. The color closest to the tail bone will be the last to dissipate because that is probably where it was put on the thickest & stayed longest, also if the skin was died a little that would make the hairs appear a slightly different color.

If you were to whiten all of her tail out and take pictures from a few feet (far enough to see the entire tail) it would just appear snow white and not blue.

If it bothers you that much, you can try to get a bottle of color remover from your hair salon. They make it specifically to remove dark color from against the skin around the face and neck, so it should be safer to use than cleaning chemicals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

It's pretty noticeable even from a distance. It was put on the thickest on the outside and thinnest on the inside since she only really needed purple on the outside. It didn't get close to the tail bone. Everyone at the barn can see it as an almost bright baby blue tint, I'm seeing more of a lilacy lavender. Like I said the cellphone pictures don't do the color justice.

I'm getting some color stuff today from Sally's and I'll give that a try. Her tail is always conditioned. Takes a good half a bottle to get all of it but it's the only way to keep it tangle free when it's bagged all the time. I left the bag off last night so hopefully it'll get a little dirty and drag some color out with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paint_girl08

Gahhhh!!!! You are not suppossed to leave that on hair for longer than 5 minutes!!! I can't believe you were told that. Have you heard about the white GOOP? Its a hand cleaner but is great for stripping out white hair with stains. Look for the thread about it on here. Also, you could use some of the purple shampoo again and only leave it on for 5 mins then rinse, it may strip it out too. Because thats what it is actually suppossed to do.


----------



## Tnavas

Beginning to sound scary all the things this tail is being subjected too! It's not a permanent colour so will lessen with each wash. I'd be inclined to wash every day - in hand hot water, rinse condition and do the same again the next day. Each day it will tone down a little more by 15th it should be OK.

If you do find a miraculous way of removing it please let me know - I had stuff stored in my spare room and a bottle of Purple Shampoo has leaked onto the carpet - I'm terrified to try and remove it - carpet is smokey green!


----------



## drafts4ever

I'll update when I get back home today. It's going in for another wash and condition today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

It was way too cold today to wash so I'll check the temp tomorrow and if it's over 45 I'll give it another try.


----------



## drafts4ever

I wanted to update. 
Still purple. I've moved my horses to a new facility and I've been able to wash her tail a lot and there's nothing. I even tried to color strip it today and that didn't even budge the color. I'm going to see if show paint sprayed from a distance masks it enough to pass in a show and if that works it'll be my back up. If not then I don't know what to do except for letting it grow out.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, that sucks.


----------



## cakemom

Try a little powdered Clorox color safe bleach in a bucket of water and wash that way. I can remember mom doing that to the Samoyed we owned as a child when she was turned pink by one of us children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever

I'll give it a try when the wind dies down so she can stand in the wash rack for more than 5 minutes. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## FrancesB

I'm sorry, I thought that was very funny. Thank you for sharing though; I will remember not to do it to my grey horse. She did look very pretty with the purple tail. Did the purple ever come out?


----------



## Sweeney Road

drafts4ever said:


> I'll give it a try when the wind dies down so she can stand in the wash rack for more than 5 minutes. Thank you for the suggestion!


Now, if it would only stop raining for more than two seconds!

I've been reading this thread with great interest, because my mare is a fleabitten gray. I'm going to make sure that if I try to get her tail white, that I don't leave on any bluing for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Crossover

lol... no hints on how to remove but this reminds me of a big mistake I made as a working student. One of my jobs was to bathe weekly this large pure white horse. That day he was overall clean just needed his legs, tail, and nose whitened. Well searched around and couldn't find the blue stuff but hey... whats that, purple stuff. Must be a different brand so they colored purple instead of blue, right? (thought that went through my head when I picked it up). Place on dirty areas... wait usual 10 min and rinse.... and rinse... and why the heck is the horse pink? AAAAHHHHHH... it won't come out and the owner will be here soon. 

Luckily for me the owner was very understanding... said it matched her lipstick... which it did as she gave the horse a kiss on his pink nose and you couldn't even tell the difference. 

I have to say, watching him canter around the arena with his pink tail flowing in the breeze made me want to stick a horn on his head and take pics :lol:


----------



## smrobs

^^I don't suppose you got a picture of that?

 :lol:


----------



## Missy May

OMG! I realize it isn't funny, but I couldn't help laughing - a lot!

When hair grabs color it is hard to get it entirely with one rinse of some sort of stripping material due to its porosity. I would try several test spots of things that might strip it out. I wouldn't rule out alcohol. THere is virtually little diff between horses hair and human - call a beautician and ask them....I bet they would know!


----------



## loveduffy

I would leave it it will get the judge to see you  but really be careful there is a horse under that tail


----------



## drafts4ever

Luckily the color starts about 5 inches beneath the bone so I don't have to worry about stuff contacting the bone. Tomorrow I'm testing show paint on her tail. I talked to a hair dresser about everything I could do and was informed I'd be lucky to get it out. 
As for doing nothing so the judge can see it, that might be fine for schooling shows but for the rated events I'd probably be docked points for having her colored outside of what her papers put her as.


----------



## Crossover

smrobs said:


> ^^I don't suppose you got a picture of that?
> 
> :lol:


I wish I did but this was before convenient cell phone cameras. Heck, didn't even have a cell phone at the time.

This did teach me to read the bottle... where I would of seen the "for black/ bay horses". It really was a sight I have to say.


----------



## Missy May

Wow. Well, I have had incredible success w Miracle Groom getting the worst of "organics" out of white. Good old Tide is a possibility w a lot of rinsing and a follow up w conditioner. It is a powerful surfactant. Then, there is the last resort...shoulders straight, head up, "I did this on purpose, I am a well respected trend setter, you know" - pulled of w confidence!


----------



## drafts4ever

Nobody seemed to notice at the schooling show yesterday so I'm thinking of washing her tail with clarifying shampoo and hoping for the best at the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

